# BBQ Sauce



## bigal (May 26, 2007)

This should be a poll, but I'm too lazy and ignorant to do one.

Who likes vinegar based bbq sauce?
Who likes tomato based bbq sauce?

I/We like vinegar based, Jim Beam has a great one but hard to find in my area.  I did find a cheapo that is good, Kraft HOT bbq sauce and Mesquite smoke bbq sauce.  Both have vinegar as first ingredient, then corn syrup.  Not too bad, can't wait to do the beef short ribs I just got using these sauces.

What do you all like?


----------



## stillcajun (May 26, 2007)

I actually like and make both.  The vinegar base sauce works well on beef while I like to use the tomato base sause on pork.  

Both have their place in the world. lol


----------



## oillogger (May 26, 2007)

I usually like the tomato base BBQ sauces best.


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 26, 2007)

Man, lets see here.....I like it all! Sorry, not much help.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 27, 2007)

I go both ways,,With sauce. i have made some real good vinegar base but most people i cook for useally go with a milder tomato base, and i love musterd but not as a sauce base


----------



## keywesmoke (May 27, 2007)

I love vinegar sauces, NC style on pork. For red/brown tomato sauce, I only use apple cinnamon sauce on brisket, and if I have to I'll put some good old Open Pit on BBQ, just because it has a nice peppery finish. I always warm the sauces.


----------



## stillcajun (May 27, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon sauce?? Hmm. I can honestly say I'm intrigued.  Never tried a fruit type sauce w/ beef just pork.


----------



## smokewatcher (May 27, 2007)

I make my own and I like to keep a gallon of both on hand...you never know when you'll need some.


----------



## zapper (May 27, 2007)

What a terrible question! That is like having to choose between two girlfreinds (and keeping the wife out of it!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Juuuuuuussssst Kidding!


For the sake of a simple "yes or no" or "either or" I will say Vinegar, but there is always a catch.

It is not that simple. The type of meat, the cut of meat, the cooking method, the serving method, the moons alignment, my alignment and most importantly, what is on hand.

I think vinegars go good on some of the fattier meats.
I don't really like the "vaporize and flash your eyes" strong vinegars.
It could go in just about any direction from sweet and tangy all of the way to scald your tounge spicey hot (not so inclined as much these days)

But now you got me thinking about tomato....

Oh well, when in doubt do both!


----------

